# Can not turn on my new Pandigital novel ereader



## buckeyebelle

PLEASE HELP> I bought a pandigital novel ereader yesterday on saturday. It worked with no problem until today when I bought a SD card and inserted it. I then proceeded to load some of my school ebooks on it and a few pictures. When finished it said wait while loading. now it will not come on at all. What do I do to get it working?????


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

I assume the battery is charged or plugged into line current.

Does it boot OK with card out?

I have a Pandigital novel also, stuck a card in it, just and booted just fine.

Got another card to try?

BG


----------



## buckeyebelle

I have attempted to switch SD cards and still it will not turn on. All I see is the black screen. I tried to plug it into my computer using the cord that came with it to see if it would come on that way and it doesn't even show the pandigital novel on the icons there at the bottom where earlier it was showing.
I really appreciate any help. I bought this for my school ebooks I am beginning to think I should have saved my money and just took notes on paper.


----------



## Coolfreak

When plugged into a power source, do you get any kind of notification light saying it's charging?


----------



## buckeyebelle

HI Coolfreak, 
No I was seeing no lights when it was plugged in, However I tried by plugging it into my computer via usb cord this morning and it actually lite up and said the battery was to low to power up so we are leaving it plugged into the computer for a few minutes incase the power cord is bad. Any other ideas I'm going to leave it plugged in a few hours will post again later. 
Thanks for all your help.
K.


----------



## Coolfreak

Sounds like the power cable for the home charger is bad.

Let us know if it continues to charge through the USB port.


----------



## buckeyebelle

Coolfreak, 
Well that didnt work either. It didnt charge while plugged into the computer, So we moved it to another plug in thinking maybe the outlet I had been plugging it into was bad ( I was hoping anyway) but that wasnt the case either. It refused to charge plugged in there either. Am thinking maybe the power cord was bad I think I have a universal charger I will attempt that and see if it does it if not it is going back. What is the chance the battery is bad?? I dont know I am so fustrated at this point that no matter how badly I need it for school I dont want to mess with it anymore. 
Thanks Coolfreak for your help I really appreciate it. 
Kristi


----------



## Coolfreak

Hi Kristi,

If it worked before, it may be that the plug is loose. Try wiggling the plug around and see if it turns on at least to tell you the battery is too low to turn on.


----------



## Basementgeek

As I said I have one.

It does not charge via USB

No battery indicator until the screen comes up.

Send it back

BG


----------

